# Anybody know what kinda fungus this is and is it edible?



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Took some pictures of these huge fungi growin on some ol fall down timber, just wonderin if it's good to eat and what they're called, may keep this thread bumpin cuz I'm gonna start look for other types of shrooms and need to find out if any forum members are knowledgeable on the different shrooms found in the Midwest and particularly in MO


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

It is a dryad saddle, also referred to as a pheasants back. Yes it is edible, when young and tender it can be eaten but as they get larger they can get very tough and leathery and bitter. Happy hunting.


----------



## jpv1125 (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like dryad saddle google that if so yes you can eat them I like them.


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have came across a ton of those this year. An i mean a ton. Wasn't sure if they were eat able. I have probable came across at least 200 of those while morel hunting. Are they worth going back to get. They range in size from Palm of your hand to the size of a full size dinner plate


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like Polyporus squamosis, aka dryad saddle, aka pheasant back. First wild shroom I learned to identify. I trimmed some outer edges and tried it fried. Didn't care for it. Tasted like fried melon rind. Some people like it. I'm going to give them another shot. Maybe the ones I used were too old. They haven't popped up here (NE Ohio) yet, so I can get some real young ones, hopefully soon.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, appreciate the feedback, I'm going back tomorrow to a spot that has several fall down timbers with these suckers all over in a deep valley of the MO river bluffs. Was wondering in some fancy cookin chef out there was looking for some exotic shroom and if these would fill the bill.

This place is kinda spooky, I was worried that maybe some Squatch was just waiting for me to start cutting these things off and then proceed to give me the ol what not and hell no and get your a$$ outta here scream. I know one thing......... you don't feel comfy going in there alone.


----------



## twig-n-berries (Mar 30, 2015)

If you can't pinch the edges of it off in between your fingers don't bother picking it IMHO..


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

It's a morel that someone stepped on by accident. still looks good to me. definitely edible.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Kinda what I was thinkin, if you want I'll grab ya a few pancake shrooms when I'm up in there tomorrow.


----------

